# trackpad et clavier bloqués au démarrage



## yannix (18 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

tout est dit dans le titre : je suis du coup obligé de faire, à chaque démarrage, je protocole de réinitialisation su SNC (dixit le support d'Apple). Quelqu'un a une suggestion?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## yannix (19 Juin 2008)

ben si vous avez une idée hésitez pas :rateau:


----------



## yannix (20 Juin 2008)

bon je vais me retourner vers le SAV, debut de la galère...


----------



## Gary222 (23 Janvier 2009)

Salut, moi mon MacBook ami unibody as le même problème, je l'utiliser il y as quelques heures encore, tous fonctionner parfaitement.

Je fait une mise a jours sa marche toujours bien après redémarrage...
Ensuite pour une certaine raison je souhaite le demarrer sans extensions, et petit problème clavier et trackpad ne répondent plus... Je me dit que ce n'est pas grave je vais redémarrer normalement... Une foi redémarrer même problème, je ne sais pas a quoi cela est du...

J'ai donc chercher sur divers forum mon problème mais je n'ai rien trouver.
J'aimerais réinstaller les pilotes de trackpad et clavier mais vue que rien ne marche je ne peu pas...
Quand je demarre en maintenent alt je peu choisir mon disque de demarrage et le le trackpad fonctionne, je ne peu pas choisir de demarrer sur le ce donc je choisis le disque principale avec mon trackpad qui la fonctionne, une fois arriver sur le bureau le problème revien, plus rien ne marche 

Je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire, y a t'il moyen de regler des choses avant le demarrage de Mac ox ? Je ne connai pas Mac je ne sais pas quel sont les façon dont on peu le demarrer...

Tout aide sera la bienvenue... Merci a vous


----------



## juliencO (23 Janvier 2009)

TU as essayer de lancer ONYX peut être un problème dans les autorisations. Sinon essaies peut être de réinstaller Leopard.


----------



## olbiswing (23 Janvier 2009)

Idem... Mon macbook est de retour du sav,  (Macbook Fin Décembre 2007) 
Carte mère HS, à 15 jours de la fin de garantie!! En 1 ans 1 clavier HS, et une carte mère??


----------



## juliencO (23 Janvier 2009)

j'ai eut les même soucis carte mère HS à 1mois de la fin de la garantie d'un an (modèle acheté en janvier 2008) mais j'étais pas très sage, utilisation du macbook au dessus de mon bain de temps à autre.


----------



## tombom (7 Mai 2010)

juliencO a dit:


> utilisation du macbook au dessus de mon bain de temps à autre.



ah oui... quand meme...


----------



## juliencO (11 Mai 2010)

oui je le faisais avec une tablette, c'était bon quand même, bain bouillant tout en étant connecting...
Mais c'était bon que pour moi :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (8 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai le même problème, mon clavier de macbook ne répond plus du tout ni le trackpad,pourtant le bouton power marche.
Tu as résolu comment ton problème ?

MErci d'avance !
Léo


----------



## Nova-Quantum (10 Août 2011)

Vous êtes surs que le système n'est pas freezé?


----------

